# devenir à l´aise



## cereza

Bonjour!
Je voudrais bien savoir, si est- ce qu´on peut dire..."devenir à l´aise" dans ce cas là:

*j´améliore moi aussi mon français pout devenir à l'aise dans cette belle langue* 
(corrigez tout ce qu´il faut s´il vous plait)
Merci ce qui voudrais bien me répondre


----------



## Gévy

Hola Cereza:

Más que "devenir", el verbo que suele acompañar "à l'aise" sería "se sentir" o "être".

... pour être / me sentir à l'aise ...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## cereza

merci beaucoup, vous êtes gentil


----------



## josepbadalona

Bonjour, 

Pour améliorer un peu plus ton français :

Je voudrais bien savoir, si (est- ce qu´)on peut dire...

(corrigez tout ce qu´il faut s´il vous plait)

Merci ce qui voudrais *à ceux qui voudront*  bien me répondre


----------



## cereza

*Desolée pour le retard, je viens de voir la réponse...Merci beaucoup!!!*
*"Tomo nota" *
*Un saludo!*


----------



## titina18

Nueva pregunta​
como diriais "deviendrais-je sensible à ces choses là" ?

sera que me estoy volviendo sensible a estas cosas ?

me estaré poniendo/quedando sensible a estas cosas ?

todo eso no me suena muy castizo

gracias


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

titina18 said:


> como diriais "deviendrais-je sensible à ces choses là" ?
> 
> sera que me estoy volviendo sensible a estas cosas ?
> 
> me estaré poniendo/quedando sensible a estas cosas ?
> 
> todo eso no me suena muy castizo
> 
> gracias


 
será que me estoy volviendo conmovida por esas cosas?


Iben Xavier

PS: Alternativas (y porque la frase original esta' en condicional)
 
¿Estaría conmoviéndome por esas cosas?
 
¿Estaría empezando a conmoverme por esas cosas?


----------



## Ankhsounamoon

Nueva pregunta​ 
Hola !

Como se puede decir "devenir évident" ? " Volverse evidente" ?

Gracias


----------



## andylopez

Hacerse evidente


----------



## Nelsinablue

Hola todos,
Podriais ayudarme con esta frase por favor ?

Gracias por antemano.

"A l’heure où tout notre système économique est remis en question, la consommation « responsable » *devient une évidence* aux yeux de nombreux individus."


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
Je traduirais "devenir une évidence" par "*convertirse en evidencia*": "se convierte en evidencia a los ojos de ..."

Pour "remettre en question", consulter ce fil : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=392334


----------



## frazero

Nueva pregunta​ 
Hola todos !

Ayuda por favor...

Comment je pourrais traduire la phrase suivante :
"je ne voudrais pas que ces 4 jours deviennent un enfer !"

j'essaie : 
no querria que este 4 dias se vuelven en un infierno !   

Gracias por anticipado !


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Le verbe convertirse serait mieux. Fais attention: ces (pluriel) n'est pas este (singulier).

Pour les accents: http://www.lexilogos.com/clavier/latin_alphabet.htm 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## frazero

¡¿no quiero que esas 4 dias se convieren en un infierno?!

c'est mieux ??  ;-)


----------



## Gévy

Vérifie le genre du mot día, et la conjugaison de convertirse au présent du subjonctif. Tu y es presque ! 

http://www.wordreference.com/conj/ESverbs.asp?v=convertirse

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## frazero

MmmM
¡no quiero que estos 4 dias se conviertan en un infierno!

ca a été dûre, pero gracias !


----------



## kat's

Nueva pregunta​ 
Bonjour,

J'ai un petit doute à propos d'une phrase et j'aimerais savoir s'il vous est possible de m'expliquer ce point...
Voilà.. J'ai cette phrase :
Les nuits deviennent fraîches = *las noches se vuelven frescas....*

*Pourquoi met-on : "volverse "(= transformation définitive) et non  "ponerse" (transformation passagère)?*

Merci pour ce complément d'information.
A bientôt!
Sincèrement


----------



## Rizzos

Hola.

Imagino que tu frase va precedida de algo así como "en invierno/en otoño/ en esta época del año/ En la costa/ En la montaña..."

Por lo tanto estamos dando una idea de transformación, si no definitiva, al menos sí duradera.

No es una respuesta muy profesional, ya que no soy lingüista y muchas veces no conocemos las reglas que utilizamos al hablar, ya que la lengua materna no se aprende en libros. Pero creo que es una respuesta coherente

Un saludo


----------



## kat's

Ah... La verdad es que estoy un poco sorprendida visto que por otra frase se escribe:
"En otoño , las hojas se ponen amarillas"

Para mi, es un poco dificil de ver cuáles son las diferencias que me permiten de elegir la buena expresión


----------



## Rizzos

La verdad es que es un poco confuso, incluso para un nativo.

En realidad, en la frase podrías decir perfectamente: "En otoño, las hojas se vuelven amarillas". De hecho queda más poético (o eso me parece a mí).

Creo que depende del lo que el escritor entienda en cada momento sobre la durabilidad de los cambios.

Pero en ambos casos puedes usar poner/volver indistintamente. A mí, volver me parece más poético, pero los dos son perfectamente correctos y entendibles en ambos casos.

Creo que ponerse y volverse son sinónomos e intercambiables en muchos casos, no como "ser/estar=être".

La diferencia entre ponerse y volverse es muy pequeña y, aunque te confundas, siempre quedará suficientemente claro y bien. No corres el riesgo de que te pase como con ser/estar en los que si te equivocas suena mal. En éste caso son casi sinónimos e incluso un nativo como yo no es capaz de diferenciar al 100% cuándo uno es más correcto que otro.

Un saludo


Siento no ser de más ayuda


----------



## Isleño

A mi me parece que en este caso "volverse" es sinónimo de un cambio de color : las hojas cambian su color a amarillo. El mismo sentido que "ponerse" : se ponen de color amarillo. El "se" sufijo es en este caso reflexivo: son las hojas mismas las que efectuan la acción del verbo.


----------



## friasc

Nueva pregunta​

Bonjour, je me permets de reprendre ce fil parce que j'ai un doute sur la phrase du titre. Peut-on employer "*devenir à l'aise*" au sens de "se sentir progressivement plus à l'aise" ? Pour contexte, je cherche à traduire la phrase suivante :

En esta escena, vemos a los personajes acercarse y *volverse mas íntimos*.

Ma traduction :
Dans cette scène du film, on voit les personnages se rapprocher et devenir plus à l'aise l'un avec l'autre.


----------

